# ayuda con display y 555



## jhonixxd (Dic 12, 2011)

hola , bueno soy nuevo en este foro... y qisiera vuestra ayuda
lo q qiero hacer es lo siguiente... tengo que mostrar en un display de 7 segemtos algunos nombres asi JORDY-GOCHT-JHON  hice el circuito con 4 variables ABCD y entonces funciona bien hago las combinaciones con ABCD y salen todos los nombres ok.
ahora lo que quisiera hacer es ese mismo circuito mostrarlo secuencialmente osea
que salga J luego O luego R luego D luego Y ... y asi... intente hacerlo con un 4017 pero solo tiene 10 salidas y no puedo hacerle en cascadada con otro 4017 ,, luego intente ponerle 4 555 y darle diferentes valores a los condesadores, pero no funciona me bota las letras desordenadas quisiera por favor que me ayuden con esto.









Adjunto el circuito hecho en el proteus.. por favor si pudieran ayudarme --- cualqiera sea la manera de hacerlo....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola jhonixxd

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es borrar todo lo que tiene tu archivo para el simulador ISIS.
Luego, utilizar el Boole-DeUsto que por aquí lo consigues para bajarlo. Es más te lo voy a adjuntar. Descomprímelo he instálalo en tu PC.
Con él puedes diseñar y llevar a cabo tu proyecto.
Necesitas utilizar un contador Binario natural, de los que cuentan de 0 a 15. el que consigas en tu localidad.
Lo debes configurar, el contador, para que cuente del 0 al 15. a cada número de estos los vamos a llamar T0, T1, T2.......T15.
Como este contador tiene 4 salidas Q’s estas serán las entradas A, B, C, D de la tabla que adjuntaste.
Así que Q1à A, Q2à B, Q4à C, Q8à D. 

Entonces con el Boole-DeUsto debes decirle que quieres 4 entradas: A, B, C, D. Y 7 Salidas: a, b, c, d, e, f, g.
Luego te vas a diseñar la tabla, es la misma que adjuntaste. Por ejemplo en T14(A14) debes poner en uno la a, b, c, d, e, y f.

Luego este Boole-DeUsto te deja ver la circuiteria para la salida de cada letra... Etc. Etc.

El contador, como te mencioné, sus salidas Q’s las conectas a las entradas A, B, C, D de los circuitos generados por el Boole.....

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Cuando hagas un diseño, en cualquier simulador, trata de colocar los componentes que lo integran lo más junto que se pueda para que sea comprensible a primera vista.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 12, 2011)

ya esta muchas gracias por la ayuda me ayudo mucho esto, si hubiera sabido que existia este tipod e programa que te hacia todo esto ... no hubiera perdido el tiempo haciendo tanta circuiteria y tantos mapas de karnaugh... pero la circuiteria ya la tenia ,,, bueno desordenada pero tenia. ahora lo que no tengo es ese contador de 0 a 15 te sabes el codigo? i como conectarle los pines de las entradas y salidas? seria bueno para poder ubicarlo en el proteus.
adjunto circuiteria hecha por el progrma


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

hola, disculpen pero no entiendo nada.

quiere visualizar esas palabras en un solo digito de 7 segmentos ??? 

que se vaya desplazando las letras  ¿??


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 12, 2011)

osea secuencialmente que se vayan mostrando en un solo display cada letra


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

pero eso lo haces con unos diodos.........me parecia tan loco esa circuiteria con compuertas y pasar por un bcd a 7 segmentos...........

el contador decimal , tipo 4017 o de la cantidad de pasos que necesites y cda letra la haces con diodos

hoy dia se usa un micro, pero si la cosa con micro no va me parece que lo mas simple es estoq ue te digo y no lla locura de combinacionales asi como lso dibujso que pusiste .

recien caigo, claro , un deco BCD no te da letras......tenes que hacertelo.....una locura.....


ah.una duda, por que no podes poner 2 4017 en cascada ?? alguna promesa ???


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 12, 2011)

ajaja si toda esa circuiteria va directamente al display,,, claro las variables a b c d son switch de valores 0 y 1 que al combinarlos va a dar cada letra... 
ademas como dice arriba.. estoy buscando ese contador binario de 4 bits para implementarlo junto con un timer...

es que no se puede o bueno yo no puedo... 2  4017 .. cuando termina el conteo del primero sigue el segundo pero al comenzar este el primero vuelve a comenzar y cuando termine vuelve a pasar el segundo al siguiente... y asi... creo q no se puede


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

ah.ya entendi viendo la tabla....

vos encaras con un contador binario (4 salidas ABCD) y cada combinacion posiciona a esos circuitos combinacionales .

un re-lio.

por que al fin y al cabo vos tenes que usar 7 circuitos combinacionales (una putada hacerlos).

de la otra forma, como te digo son 15 grupitos de diodos , de promedio 3 o 4 diodos por cada grupo ... si mañana queres cambiar el texto o algo es mas facil lo de lso diodos y mas intuitivo que hacer un circuito combinacional a medida, con inversores, ADN y OR a lo chancho....

es teorica al cosa ??? o queres armarlo ?? 
es para el colegio de de puro masoca ?????


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola jhonixxd

Efectivamente se podría hacer tu circuito con diodos, Inténtalo es un buen ejercicio para aprender.

Un contador de 0 a 15 lo puedes encontrar en el ISIS de Proteus.
Dale un Click en *Library --> Pick Device/Symbol. *Aparecerá una ventana y en la parte Izquierda superior hay un renglón para escribir llamado *Keywords,* Allí escribe *Counter *en la ventana aparecerán varios, selecciona, con 2 Click’s, uno que sea Binary o Binary/Decade. 

El ISIS de Proteus Tiene la facilidad de bajar las hojas de datos de varios IC’s, no de todos.
Para lograrlo dale Click con el Botón Derecho del Mouse, aparece un menú, Si *Display Datasheet* está en NEGRITA si se pueden bajar las hojas de datos.
Pero si no aparece en negrita ese opción en el Menú puedes entrar a este enlace y bajar de allá las hojas de datos.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Puedes indagar por Número de parte o por descripción.

Te adjunto una imagen que contiene un circuito de ejemplo de cómo conectar el 74LS191

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 13, 2011)

ohh gracias x la ayuda lo acabo de probar pero al conectarlo asicomo dices botaba en desorden las letras conecte al reves osea en Q0 = D  Q1=C Q2=B y Q1=A y ahi si salen las letras en orden  muchassssssssssss graciassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola jhonixxd

Eso que mencionas es importante: *conecte al reves osea en Q0 = D Q1=C Q2=B y Q1=A.*
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx conecté al revez o sea en Q0 = D Q1=C Q2=B y Q1=A.

Lo es porque al parecer los diseñadotes de este SoftWare Boole-DeUsto toman en la otra dirección las entradas de datos. 
Cuando lo definiste seguro nombraste las entradas de datos como A, B, C y D.
Pero el Software lo interpreta en la dirección contraria: D, C, B, y A. Y así da los resultados.
Es por demás el decir que esto ya lo había descubierto.

Hasta la próxima.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 13, 2011)

hola si ... weno ahora como agregarle mas cositas al circuito le puse cuatro leds jalando las letras de cada salida ABCD del integrado para mostrar las 16 combinaciones de 0 y 1 en los leds pero me no sale bien... osea en ves de indicar rojo ... indica gris... no se que quiere decir pero ahorita te adjunto el circuito, si lo pudes revisar porfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola jhonixxd

La verdad no entiendo el circuito, es una maraña de alambres(Tela De Araña). Junta más los componentes y que queden dentro del cuadro de marco azul.

Veo los LED’s que solo tienen conectada una terminal. La otra a donde la conectas ??.
Recuerda que al LED hay que conectarle una resistencia limitadora de corriente, normalmente es de 250 Ohms en circuitos de 5 Volts.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhonixxd (Dic 13, 2011)

claro si.. osea los leds los conecto ahi en las letras donde dice A B C D, por que ahi hace las combinaciones no?   pero comot e digo bota mal las salidas en el display... crees que  x las resitencias sea el problema?


uppsss :$ creo que tienes mucha razon es problema de las resistencias
les puse 4 de 250 ohms y ahora si funciona
pero me gustaria saber porque sucedio eso? alguna explicacion?
sabes como artaso !!! gracias por la ayuda


----------

